# Levis Commercial/Nola squat



## RebeccaSoup (Oct 7, 2009)

At :15 seconds it shows a squat in Nola right off St Claude behind Oliver yard. It was full of black mold then and its blown up all to hell now, anybody else ever stay there?

Just thought it was funny to see some old stomping grounds on a Levi's commercial. For fucks sake, its more than funny. Commercialism win.


----------

